# Off-grid in the woods (cheap)



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

As an offering on the other end of the scale from my other post today of victorian on 48 acres there is a nice mob. home set up for off-grid living on 25 very private acres (almost all woods) w/propane frig,, heat, & lights, as well as a woodstove & genny.
Gated drive w/water available, nice privy, end of dead end road that I have driven my little gas-miser car to, but far from power & not plowed - get an old truck & plow it yourself, or come & go w/sno-mo/4 whlr .
Maybe get it for $30,000 to $35,000 - taxes approx. $200/yr. !!!


----------



## Newlife (May 27, 2012)

This one does sound more interesting to me. How can I find out more?

Links, photos, maps, blah, blah, blah, etc...  Any extra info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Let's here a bit more about this place...


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Newlife said:


> This one does sound more interesting to me. How can I find out more?
> 
> Links, photos, maps, blah, blah, blah, etc...  Any extra info would be greatly appreciated!


I can't send links here, but if you want to PM me your email I can.
See my next response too .


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Helena said:


> Let's here a bit more about this place...


It is up an unmaintained road in a township w/only 410 folks total & no zoning - approx. 16 mi. from a town of 4000+ w/nice farmer's markets, ag stores, as well as all conventional shopping & a good hospital.
I think I put most of the info in my OP.
Can't send links here off the MLS w/pix, but if you want to PM me your email I can.


----------



## Newlife (May 27, 2012)

No zoning = good.

Farmer's markets = good

410 people? Too crowded for my tastes.

Just kidding, sounds pretty good so far, actually. PM sent. Let me know if you have any issues. I normally check email a couple of times a day and will respond quickly.

Thanks!


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Newlife said:


> No zoning = good.
> 
> Farmer's markets = good
> 
> ...


Hope you got my mail off the MLS system on the 25 acres in the woods ?


----------



## Newlife (May 27, 2012)

Yep, sure did. Thanks for sending it!

Any info on the generator, such as power, hours, service, etc...?

Also, is it being used for year round living currently or is it more of a seasonal camp? It does have some possibilities.


----------



## FlowrsETC (Jan 23, 2012)

Rickfrosty do you have a website that shows your listings?


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Newlife said:


> Yep, sure did. Thanks for sending it!
> 
> Any info on the generator, such as power, hours, service, etc...?
> 
> Also, is it being used for year round living currently or is it more of a seasonal camp? It does have some possibilities.


This is not my listing (but of course I can sell it) - I don't know anything about the generator except there was one there when I drove my little summer gas miser car to the property. 
I don't think it was ever a residence, but it could be.
As I say, the road will not be plowed all the way though - get an old truck & do that .


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

FlowrsETC said:


> Rickfrosty do you have a website that shows your listings?


Yes, richardfrost.mreis.mlxchange.com , but when you click there to search listings you can see all the listings in the state - they are not all mine, LOL, but I can sell any that are near me at all.
For a retreat type place out in the woods where you can still get to it by car, you can't beat this 25 acres w/off grid ready mob. home & $200/yr. taxes ! Nobody else around .


----------

